# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  am-labs

## simm

Supposed to be international but not sure.
I received anavar 60x50mg capsules from reputable source near me in UK.
Anybody know if legit?
Sites down too.

----------

